# RV park sewers and water sizing.



## RayThePlumber

Can anybody help me size the sewer and water lines for an RV park?
I can't find anything anywhere to show fixture units for RVs. 
I am trying to help an Elks lodge put in a 12 space park that has city water and sewer available.


----------



## wyplumber

For rv s it is 2" per spot so 24" sewer would be fine 2% grade


----------



## wharfrat

wyplumber said:


> For rv s it is 2" per spot so 24" sewer would be fine 2% grade


That's the rule of thumb round` here


----------



## RayThePlumber

What you posted make no sense. Please explain how 12 rvs would require a 24" sewer. Does this mean the firs site can be 2"? The city sewer for 12 homes is not that big.


----------



## wyplumber

RayThePlumber said:


> What you posted make no sense. Please explain how 12 rvs would require a 24" sewer. Does this mean the firs site can be 2"? The city sewer for 12 homes is not that big.


I am messing with you man I am far from the intro police around here but give us a better intro about what type of plumbing you do and what so and then us guys on here can be a ton of help


----------



## RayThePlumber

How can I explain what I need any better than I did? Ridiculous posts are just a waste of time. 
RV parks are not standard plumbing systems. Some one told them they need a 6" sewer. I just want some helpful advice. I cruised some of the posts here. Many of the answers were just plain wrong. 
Amateurs should not give advice if they don't know what they are talking about. The probably think they do, but don't have enough experience to know any better. It is an sad state of our profession.


----------



## cable or root

If you browsed the threads on here you would see 2 very big things. First an intro is required to be taken seriously here. "I am a 40 plumber from AZ tells" us absolutely nothing about you, or your scope of work. Are you a 40 year old plumber? Or have you been plumbing for 40 years? Do you clean drains? All service work? All new construction? Mixture of both? Are you a handy investor who happens to own a piece of land you want to turn into an rv park who "does some plumbing"? 

Secondly most bad advise is given as a joke to people who aren't taken seriously because they are not professional plumbers who have posted a real intro.

Honestly if you do hold a master plumbing license I feel like you would already know the an answer. Plus making multiple threads about the exact same question is a little rude and comes off as whiney. There's my help. From one newbie to another. If you want any real help do what others and I have suggested and post a real intro that consists of more than "I am a 40 plumber from wherever."


----------



## Debo22

I do have a soft spot because my grandpa was grand puba or exalted ruler of the Elks chapter in So Cal, just let everyone know your credentials


----------



## plumbdrum

Don't give this clown any more " advise" because we are amateurs. He clearly has a specialized type of plumbing system that us rookie amateur plumbers could not even remotely comprehend .i surely don't want some poor souls Winnebago to have some brown trouts swimming around his RV


----------



## RayThePlumber

I have been at this for over 40 years. I do almost 100% repair and some remodeling. I got out of new construction. I will update my profile. I don't hold a master's license because I live in a small town in Arizona and it is not available to me. 
RV parks are a strange animal. I just want to do it properly. Ordinarily an architect would design this.

I don't have a problem with cleanout locations, etc. I just want to know if a 4" sewer will be enough for all 12 spots. If they add on, how big a tap will they need?

The tap was put in over 40 years ago. They don't know the size or depth. Their current plan shows 4" transitioning to 6" after 8 spaces. I think this is not necessary but I can't find anything on how to size the sewer.


----------



## justme

If you size this out by bathroom groups + kitchen you can get away with 4" sewer 1/4"/foot fall with cleanouts every 75'and 1.5" water with a 1" meter at 55psi. , sized out per IPC 2012. This doesn't take into account future expansion. If I was putting this in I would go with 6" sewer and 2" water so it is over sized for future expansion.


----------



## cable or root

I would also go with all 6 for the common line with 4" coming in from each individual lot. But with cleanouts every hundred feet (just curious why 75? Local code for your area?)


----------



## justme

cable or root said:


> I would also go with all 6 for the common line with 4" coming in from each individual lot. But with cleanouts every hundred feet (just curious why 75? Local code for your area?)


 From what I have seen around in Texas most plumbing companies don't the have the equipment to clean out a sewer when it is more than 75 feet. Typical machine around here for the hole pokers and even some reputable companies is 75' .Even a 100' machine can't cleanout a sewer when the stoppage is at 105' when you figure the vertical clean out. We can clean it out , just thinking about the next guy. So I have my guys install cleanouts every 80' so you don't have to install a extra cable on to the machine . just makes it easier.


----------



## Redwood

Good call on the 75 or 80 foot clean outs. When you figure depth the 100 feet puts most guys into a second reel...

Hitting some hard roots at 95' of cable out is almost guaranteed to take the 5" remaining and the anchor cable and flip it in the drum. That's why I run 11/16" cable and make up my own 25' anchor cables in my k-7500...

If they are dropping holding tanks I'd recommend either a hose at each hook up or a flushometer to wash the solids along... Water is my friend!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber

RayThePlumber said:


> The tap was put in over 40 years ago. They don't know the size or depth. Their current plan shows 4" transitioning to 6" after 8 spaces. I think this is not necessary but I can't find anything on how to size the sewer.












Years ago we were roughing-in an apartment building. It had {24} units; three stories. The building drain started out at 4" and somewhere in approx. the middle of the building it increased to 6". The c.o. was 6" outside the building. Sewer tie-ins were 6".

Like already posted, size it as if it were any ordinary sewage producing facility. Commercial poop, residential poop or RV park poop, it's all the same.


----------



## Debo22

Do you not have to take into consideration that when a RV pulls into the site it most likely is carrying a full sewage storage tank? That's a bigger load than standard fixture units


----------



## plumbdrum

Debo22 said:


> Do you not have to take into consideration that when a RV pulls into the site it most likely is carrying a full sewage storage tank? That's a bigger load than standard fixture units


No problem, just open the crap valve up slowly.


----------



## justme

That would be a separate issue , RV dump station.


----------



## Nathan901

Not to mention the fact that rv's fixtures that come with them are very water concious.


----------



## cable or root

justme said:


> From what I have seen around in Texas most plumbing companies don't the have the equipment to clean out a sewer when it is more than 75 feet. Typical machine around here for the hole pokers and even some reputable companies is 75' .Even a 100' machine can't cleanout a sewer when the stoppage is at 105' when you figure the vertical clean out. We can clean it out , just thinking about the next guy. So I have my guys install cleanouts every 80' so you don't have to install a extra cable on to the machine . just makes it easier.


75'? Omg I'd quit. I hate adding cable. I carry 155' of 3/4 on my 1065 and I still have to add cable 3-4 times a week! I would not carry any less than 125' on a mainline machine(what I started out with at roto on the blue version of the dm30(was it a roto rooter 6100?) I'd say 80% of the sewers out here are AT LEAST 75'. Either price would sky rocket or my commission would go up another 15%. Sorry but eff that. Of course if 90%+ sewers were less than 75' that would be golden. Easy money.


----------



## saysflushable

justme said:


> Even a 100' machine can't cleanout a sewer when the stoppage is at 105' when you figure the vertical clean out. We can clean it out , just thinking about the next guy. So I have my guys install cleanouts every 80' so you don't have to install a extra cable on to the machine . just makes it easier.


 This is probably the best post I have ever read. Maybe the best words ever penned of all time. 
Where is some tissue I have to dry my eyes.


----------



## Roto-Rooter

cable or root said:


> 75'? Omg I'd quit. I hate adding cable. I carry 155' of 3/4 on my 1065 and I still have to add cable 3-4 times a week! I would not carry any less than 125' on a mainline machine(what I started out with at roto on the blue version of the dm30(was it a roto rooter 6100?) I'd say 80% of the sewers out here are AT LEAST 75'. Either price would sky rocket or my commission would go up another 15%. Sorry but eff that. Of course if 90%+ sewers were less than 75' that would be golden. Easy money.


I agree with Cable. I carry 130' on 3 reels and 100' on 1. I have had 390' out to clean a couple. Here they don't care how far they run. C/O's years ago were never thought of and this is an old town.


----------



## 760GWS

Roto-Rooter said:


> I agree with Cable. I carry 130' on 3 reels and 100' on 1. I have had 390' out to clean a couple. Here they don't care how far they run. C/O's years ago were never thought of and this is an old town.


When that "old town" was built probably nobody ever dreamed there would be so-called flushable wipes or tampons going into the sewers, or even orthodontic retainers, latex contraceptives, plastic shopping bags, class 1 narcotics, etc. Bless the plumbers who plan & build in accessible, ground level, upstream & downstream cleanouts for the potential future guy.


----------



## justme

Anything over 300' I'm using my jetter or they're paying for new cleanout installs. Cables tend to break past that point. I have a 1065 that handles 300' but I wont go past that.


----------



## Redwood

justme said:


> Anything over 300' I'm using my jetter or they're paying for new cleanout installs. Cables tend to break past that point. I have a 1065 that handles 300' but I wont go past that.


I'll draw the line at 200' and it's a jetter after that...


----------

